# Timber Holes 8/6/11



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

Went out to the Timber Holes on 8/6/11, could not have asked for better conditions. The Red Grouper was 18.6 lb.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome haul but there aren't any critters on the Timberholes.


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Timber Holes*

Maybe they were just passing thru?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I,m just messing with you, it is an awesome place to fish and dive.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, nice catch!:thumbsup:
Looks like I need a bigger boat.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Holy baby Jesus!!! NICE HAUL MAN!!!!!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

you'll be eating like kings for the next few weeks. That's the first picture I've seen on here thats made me hungry


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sweet! Good on ya.


----------



## Welchy (Jun 10, 2011)

Great job, been in Orlando all week and hope to get out ASAP. Jealous:thumbup:


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

Those are some very nice lobsters! Do you use any kind of rod to get them out, or just your hands?


----------



## Hawaii 50 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Hand Job*

Different people use different techniques. These were all taken out by hand.


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

When you catch them with your hand do you just make them stay in there hole till you get a good grip on them?How deep were these caught in, if you don't mind me asking?


----------

